# Exam Preparation



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 20, 2013)

I can now do Spinup, CI and NCEES exams pretty quickly....about 4 hrs on NCEES and a little less on CI's, probably 2 hours on spin-up...is this adequate enough? any other suggestions?


----------



## iwire (Mar 20, 2013)

Redskinsdb21 said:


> I can now do Spinup, CI and NCEES exams pretty quickly....about 4 hrs on NCEES and a little less on CI's, probably 2 hours on spin-up...is this adequate enough? any other suggestions?


Hi..how do you prepared..what books do you used? I'm prepping for Oct


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 20, 2013)

How well do you do on them? Are you looking formulas up in a book or using a binder? How well do you know the NEC, is it tabbed? The speed sounds good, so you are definitely doing well on time.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 20, 2013)

i HAVE THE NEC DOWN PRETTY WELL..EVERYTHING FROM MOTOR DISCONNECTS TO CONDUIT FILL IN CH.9...i HAVE A SECTION OF NOTES EACH FOR 3/1 PHASE POWER, LUMINAIRES, MOTORS, RELAYS, SYMMETRICAL COMPONENTS, NON-LINEAR ELECTRONICS, ENGR. ECON., TRANSFORMERS, FAULTS, LADDER LOGIC, GROUNDING, INSULATION TESTING?


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 20, 2013)

OH YEHA, i HAVE DONE THEM ENOUGH WERE i AM SCORING AT LEAST 95 % OR BASICALLY GETTING THEM ALL RIGHT AT THIS POINT


----------



## willsee (Mar 20, 2013)

I should hope you get faster answering the same questions of the same test.

It's more about understanding the question, understanding where to find the information, understanding alternate ways the question can be asked, not so much the sample test problems themselves.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 20, 2013)

It all sounds really good to me at this point...you took the test once before I believe, how did you do?


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 20, 2013)

i DID TAKE IT ONCE BEFORE...i THOUGHT i GOT LIKE AN 80 PERCENT..WRONG!...I THINK IT WAS LIKE A 48..I ONLY DID THE NCEES PRACTICE EXAM.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 20, 2013)

I was in the exact same boat last year...how do you feel this time compared to last time?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 20, 2013)

Actually, not exactly the same, I was really on the fence about how I did on my first test(April 2012) and I scored a 48 as well...


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 20, 2013)

i REALLY DONT FEEL LIKE i KNOW MUCH MORE THIS TIME...JUST MORE PRACTICE...WHICH WORRIES ME...THEY WERE SOME QUESTIONS ON THE EXAM THAT i HAD NO CLUE ABOUT OR WOULD KNOW WERE TO FIND OTHER THAN GOOGLE IN WHICH CASE I DONT HAVE ON THE EXAM..FOR EXAMPLE..THERE WAS AN IEEE QUESTION


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 20, 2013)

For me, I don't think I knew more the second time either, but having things more organized and having more practice exam experience under my belt, gave me more time to look for the odd questions. I ran out of time on my first exam, felt really rushed and didn't have enough time to get comfortable with the material. The second test, I had a good pace, went through the exam twice and still left about an hour-hour and a half early both morning and afternoon. I really thought the first test was twice as hard as the second attempt, but in reality, I was better prepared and was more comfortable and that was the difference


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 20, 2013)

DO YOU HAVE AND RECOMMENDATIONS ON WHAT TYPE OF PROBLEMS, ODD PROBLEMS, ETC. THAT YOU LOOKED THROUGH YOURSELF THAT MAY BE HELPFUL?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 20, 2013)

The odd, unusual problems won't make you pass or fail, so don't kill yourself trying to have every single question covered...I spent some time and tabbed all of my books (transformers, induction machines, transmission lines, ect). I felt that saved me time when I had technical questions, not numerical problems. You can't know it all, use the listing of books recommended on this site and use some general tabs so you can get close to the right part of the book without having to hit the index. I would recommend having a copy of the ANSI/IEEE standard device numbers with you, this was in several of the practice tests i believe. if you are taking the practice tests with your material and getting +/-95%, I'd say your pretty ready...


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 20, 2013)

WELL I HOPE YOUR CORRECT..I DO HAVE THE CONCEPTS DOWN AS WELL...OR AT LEAST I THINK I DO..EVERYTHING FROM PHASE SHIFTS TO COORDINATION OF RELAYS TO NEC..JUST HOPING FOR THE BEST


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 20, 2013)

DID YOU DO SPINUPS? THEY SEEM TO EASY?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I did spin ups first...they were a great way to build confidence and they cover some things that the CI didn't. I really believe that CI and NCEES are more closely related to the test, but the Spin ups were a good starting place. The Spin Ups have lots of errors, or at least the first version did, so you have to be careful of the answers. You can do a whole spin up morning or afternoon session over lunch or in a hour or so. They have a good visual basis and it kind of reminded me of quiz cards, not a test...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 11, 2013)

I am from Ga and taking the electrical power in October. Anyone else taking power in October??

The electrical forum is really quiet???


----------



## iahim (Sep 11, 2013)

spsukenyon said:


> I am from Ga and taking the electrical power in October. Anyone else taking power in October??
> 
> The electrical forum is really quiet???


Everybody is studying. I'll be in Macon too.

How are you doing on your practice tests?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 12, 2013)

I have done all 5 spin-ups, 4 CI's and NCEES at least 7 or 8 times since March. I am getting high 80s low 90s on spin-up &amp; CI, but NCEES is a little tougher. Are you taking the GA Tech Class?


----------



## iahim (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, I am in the GA Tech class. I took the NCEES immediately after I finished the Tech material and I got it in the 80's. I've only went once through the Spin-Up and CI exams so far. I'm getting similar scores as you.


----------



## Jabert (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm taking spin ups and CI.... High 80s low 90s... Feeling alot better than I was about a month ago! I have 3 CI's (one per weekend) to go and hoping for high 90s on those whcih should leave a couple weeks to review everything overall before the test. Any LA people takin it in Baton Rouge?


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Sep 12, 2013)

you guys keep with what your doing...study the GaTech Binder ( it helped me prepare greatly) then use what you learn to do NCEES, SPIN-Up and CI..and you should pass this exam...some are saying the NCEES is a little tougher...the thing is you wont get a 100 when you first take it..but after reviewing it a few times, studying the questions, you should surely get a 100...I had the problems and concetps memorized after reviewing it at least 5 times..gets easier each time...review spinup and CI thorouoghly as well


----------



## iahim (Sep 12, 2013)

Redskinsdb21 said:


> you guys keep with what your doing...study the GaTech Binder ( it helped me prepare greatly) then use what you learn to do NCEES, SPIN-Up and CI..and you should pass this exam...some are saying the NCEES is a little tougher...the thing is you wont get a 100 when you first take it..but after reviewing it a few times, studying the questions, you should surely get a 100...I had the problems and concetps memorized after reviewing it at least 5 times..gets easier each time...review spinup and CI thorouoghly as well


Thanks Redskinsdb21! I appreciate the advice!


----------

